# salt creek 3d range



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Has any shoot this coures? If so how was it and what did you think of it. It looks like a fun coures to go and shoot. My buddy and I will be going to hit it here soon. I just want to here some feed back on it. Here is there web site http://www.saltcreek3d.com/


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I have not even heard of this place where is it at?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it up by corrien. Go to there web site and it show a map where they are. Im going to swing by it at the end of the month to see what it looks like.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I just looked at their website the other day and was thinking that I might give it a go. If you hit it soon let us know how it was, it looked fun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will post up when we are going to go hit it and I will take pic and post up them and let every one know how it is. One more Question for you guys. I’m looking for some stuff that you put on your arrows to get them out of the target easier. I have seen guys use it in the leagues I have shot in. They put it on the end of the arrow and when they put it out of the target easier. Where can I get some of that stuff and what is it called. I have a 3d deer and it hard to pull my arrows out of it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

There are a couple of arrow lubes out there. Most people use one called woody's arrow lube. most places don't stock it but I am sure G can get it in or run down to Jake's and get it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

alright thanks. I will look at a couple archery shops and sportsman and cablea's for some.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

i shoot there all the time its a great course they have just added a few more targets the cost is $50 per season or $5.00 per day. it takes getting a little use to the bridges but its a fun course.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

is the 50 for the hole summer ? or what that for?


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> is the 50 for the hole summer ? or what that for?


yes it is i shot there 3 times a week last year and took my son a few times
plan on doing even more shooting this year. you really need to watch there elk though its 60yds and i have the hardest time getting my arrows out of it


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cool thanks. for the info.Im hoping we can hit it there a couple time this year.


----------

